

A Massive Chart of Every Superhero’s Powers Ever - pjc
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/06/superpowers/

======
hopfog
My favorite:

Open-Window Man

Power: Open Any Window

~~~
frooxie
In the weirder corners of superherodom there are people like Arm Fall Off Boy,
who can detach his arms and use them as clubs. But my favorite among the
weirder superheroes is Dogwelder, who fights crime by welding dead dogs to
criminals. From what I've heard he was created by Steve Dillon when Garth
Ennis dared him to invent a superhero name dumber than "Green Lantern".

------
Ensorceled
The chart seems to vacillate from most important power to signature power
depending upon the hero.

eg. Captain America is under "Super Strength" when his signature ability is
"Discs Throwing Mastery" of his shield while Wolverine is under his signature
ability "Claws" while his most important ability is "Super Healing".

Still a glorious chart.

~~~
talmand
There are all kinds of problems along these lines. It seems as if someone can
be only listed once on the chart regardless of the sum of their abilities.

Batman would be listed on almost all of the Mastery category. He certainly
would be on almost all the of Martial Arts category. As well as many of the
other categories since Batman is often stated as one of the most dangerous
characters in the DC Universe due to his abilities and drive despite no super
powers.

Sandman doesn't turn into sand, he is sand. He should be under Shape-Shifting
just as Clayface is.

Restructure Reality doesn't have the Beyonder.

There's probably more but that's what I saw on first glance. Something like
this would be much better if it could be expanded but I would think the list
would be incredibly huge.

Fun to look through regardless.

------
jpreiland
I see Emma Frost twice (top-left turn to diamond, and just below the center at
reading & influencing thoughts)... are there more than one? (I don't know a
lot about comics)

Also, can't seem to find my boy Emplate.

edit: didnt mean to come off as critical. this chart is flippin cool.

~~~
talmand
I only know of the one, but as always happens, there have been versions of the
character for story lines outside the normal chain of events in the major
books. The character started out as a telepath and later gained the diamond
form somehow. They could also add her under Sexual Temptation as that's the
way she's almost always presented.

------
DannoHung
Is Deadpool on here? Is awareness of the 4th wall listed as a super power?

~~~
talmand
That's a hard one.

Deadpool's breaking of the 4th wall typically makes him to be considered
insane by the other characters. But other Marvel characters have broken the
4th wall to their advantage so it stands to reason it could be listed as an
ability of some sort.

I believe there are examples on the DC side as well. I've always felt that the
Joker understood he was a comic book character so that it doesn't matter what
he does as none of it is real.

------
chiph
Is "Box" the one from Logan's Run? Or is there a different one?

(Weapons-Based | Powered Prostheses | Physically Bonded Robot)

~~~
frooxie
Box is a character from Alpha Flight:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_%28comics%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_%28comics%29)

------
dmead
tentacle arms has doctor octopus but not omega red

------
logicallee
Screw comics -- I want this guy to do my market research!!

~~~
talmand
Why?

The analysis you would get would amount to Microsoft only produces Windows,
Apple only produces iPhones, Samsung only produces phones, Sony only produces
the PS3, etc.

~~~
logicallee
It's not like the chart is organized by whether the character belongs to
Marvel or DC Comics - that's not what I meant.

Maybe I should have said "product research". Something like the detailed
graphic linked would be useful to have as an overview of the competitive
landscape, organized into a useful taxonomy.

~~~
talmand
That's not what I meant. It's not organized by Marvel or DC at all. What I was
referring to was that, for the most part, the chart only focuses on one
particular ability of each character regardless of whether a character has
more than one ability.

In some cases the choices are quite strange. It would be as if someone said
the iPhone is awesome solely because it has volume buttons.

